# It's good for something , I just can't think for what ?



## mmcmdl (Jun 1, 2022)

I have a little 5 HP Honda horizontal shaft engine out of a pressure washer . This starts right up and runs great . The pump froze up on me and cracked so it was scrapped . I know I can put this engine to use again somewhere , just can't think where . Anything come to mind ?   ( I can't just throw it out )


----------



## Steve-F (Jun 1, 2022)

Hovercraft!!


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 1, 2022)

After looking around at all the equipment here , case closed . If and when the engine on the log splitter would give up , this could be a replacement engine .


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 1, 2022)

Worst case:  



Conceded, running a machine tool would be a last resort. My first inclination would be to mount it on a 3 wheel bicycle. Another use could be a small aircraft. Given time to think, the possibilities are near endless.

.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 1, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> My first inclination would be to mount it on a 3 wheel bicycle.


Funny you should mention that Bill . My wife is officially retired as of today and she is getting a three wheeled bike .


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 1, 2022)

Several years back, I "built" an electric version out of a couple of HF (cheap) winches. That was before the last stroke that left me in a chair. . . I include a description of sorts, using a Schwinn frame. I'm sure these days a commercial electric wheel would do as well or better. The article is more for someone that likes to build "stuff". There are several shortcomings, especially on the electrical end. It's all brute force simple. But doable if you like to tinker. It all depends on what the future holds whether electric or gasoline power is more appropriate.

.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 1, 2022)

I thought that direct drive pressure washer engines used a tapered shaft to mate with the pump?  Making them hard to repurpose?


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 1, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Several years back, I "built" an electric version out of a couple of HF (cheap) winches. That was before the last stroke that left me in a chair. . . I include a description of sorts, using a Schwinn frame. I'm sure these days a commercial electric wheel would do as well or better. The article is more for someone that likes to build "stuff". There are several shortcomings, especially on the electrical end. It's all brute force simple. But doable if you like to tinker. It all depends on what the future holds whether electric or gasoline power is more appropriate.
> 
> .


Wow!  That is quite an article.  I didn't have a chance to read the entire text but it looks impressive.


----------



## wachuko (Jun 1, 2022)

I have one as well... from a pressure washer... I am saving it for something... do not know what, but something... maybe a mini bike with the body from some VW bug fenders that I have...

To make something like this:




Motor runs on the first pull... I am not getting rid of it!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jun 1, 2022)

MikeInOr said:


> I thought that direct drive pressure washer engines used a tapered shaft to mate with the pump?  Making them hard to repurpose?


Many (most?) small engines have a tapered shaft. As much to position the output device as anything. The way I see it, that's what the compound on a lathe is for. For the collar of a larger shaft, if the output hub has the bore capability. That's what a lathe is for, to make what you have fit what you want.

.


----------



## sdelivery (Jun 1, 2022)

Power a portable hydraulic power unit.
With quick connect fittings it could run you hydraulic press or log splitter or Jack or a hydraulic motor that could run a machine


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 1, 2022)

wachuko said:


> Motor runs on the first pull... I am not getting rid of it!


Yep , I know . We can't get rid of anything until it dies six or seven deaths . Then we'll yank it apart and repurpose the pieces for another project .


----------



## Manual Mac (Jun 1, 2022)

Put it on your old Troy-Bilt rototiller.
It’s probably due for a new one.
Cheers


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 1, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> That's what a lathe is for, to make what you have fit what you want.
> 
> .


That pretty much sums it up. I see that as a plaque in my shop.


----------



## MikeInOr (Jun 1, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Many (most?) small engines have a tapered shaft. As much to position the output device as anything. The way I see it, that's what the compound on a lathe is for. For the collar of a larger shaft, if the output hub has the bore capability. That's what a lathe is for, to make what you have fit what you want.
> 
> .


My experience has been that most directly coupled small engines usually have tapered shafts while most belt drive equipment use small engines with cylindrical shafts.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (Jun 3, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I have one as well... from a pressure washer... I am saving it for something... do not know what, but something... maybe a mini bike with the body from some VW bug fenders that I have...
> 
> To make something like this:
> 
> ...


Talk about identity crisis! On the other hand, no accident would elevate past fender bender...even if it totaled.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 3, 2022)

Small pressure washer engines like this will have a 3/4” straight shaft. Flywheel side is tapered. 

Best use would be to replace the pump and use as intended unless you have a vertical shaft log splitter. 

Sure you could do some crazy stuff if you wanted but please don’t use it for an aircraft. 

John


----------



## mmcmdl (Jun 3, 2022)

1" straight output shaft with a key . No problems with it . The log splitter has a 6.5 hp and this is only a 5 , but it would work I'm sure .


----------

